# Show Us Your House or A Little Corner in Your Home!



## SeaBreeze

Show us a little corner or space in your home, can be any room in the house.  Here's a little corner cabinet area in my kitchen, near the sink.  I had to move the fish back once we got the cat, he likes to go up there sometimes and nose around, he gets there via the curtain rod.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

My "family pics" area. That`s me and hubby,in the upper right pic, on our wedding day. The kids had it blown up and framed for our 40th,threw us a party and everyone who came signed the pic. It`s very special to us.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Your children are so thoughtful, that's very nice of them!  Thanks for sharing! :sentimental:


----------



## Ameriscot

This is one I took for a photo a day project.


----------



## Ken N Tx

MIL baking cookies, in the kitchen, at Christmas time.


----------



## hollydolly

Nice pictures everyone..


This is the 'Corner' of my house in Southern Spain... it's on a private gated community and this is the corner of the front of the house...


----------



## Pappy

Part of living room with the old, huge 65 inch projection TV. It's like a Timex watch. Just keeps on ticking. Must be at least 10 years old.


----------



## hollydolly

OMG Pappy that TV is Huge!!! :coolthumb:


----------



## SifuPhil

> Show Us A Little Corner ... in Your Home!



A strange request, but okay ...


----------



## Ina

Sifu, I'd like to see your desk area. :wave:


----------



## Pappy

hollydolly said:


> OMG Pappy that TV is Huge!!! :coolthumb:




It it sure is, Holly. Good thing it's on casters cause when it goes bad, I'll push it right out that door.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SifuPhil

Ina said:


> Sifu, I'd like to see your desk area. :wave:



Sure, sweetie! I had to do a quick clean-up before I had the picture taken ...


----------



## Ina

Sifu, No wonder you get a bit frazzled at times.  But something tells me your a little more organized that that.   I've been meaning to ask you.  

WHAT DID YOU DO WITH MY PIRATE ???   
:wave:


----------



## Jackie22

Bella guarding the back yard from her recliner...


----------



## hollydolly

Jackie that's a pretty view into your back garden..


----------



## Jackie22

Thank you, Holly......I love your house in Spain too, it must be a real treat to go there.


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Ameriscot*, love your bookshelf and all your wonderful knickknacks!  *Ken*, your mother in law looks like such a sweet lady, and I bet her cookies are delicious, you're a lucky man!  *Hollydolly*, your house is lovely!

*Phil*, I'm proud of you!  It must have been very hard to photograph your time-out corner, but you've been a good boy and may not ever have to stand there again.  Your desk....you crack me up!!  *Pappy*, your living room looks so cozy and comfy, just the way I like it...and yes, that IS a huge TV!  *Jackie*, every home should have a little guard dog like Bella, beautiful shot and view of the yard! :sunglass:


----------



## hollydolly

Thank you SB and Jackie, that's very kind of you both..  It's  on a beautiful gated community and I do love going there when time allows..


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Pappy said:


> Part of living room with the old, huge 65 inch projection TV. It's like a Timex watch. Just keeps on ticking. Must be at least 10 years old.



LOL Pappy-we have the about 10 years older version of this TV! It`s been going strong for about 23 years but the kids decided that we HAVE to get a new TV and gave us a bunch of gift cards for Christmas to get one. We haven`t yet because,hey,if it ain`t broke...." Seriously though,hubby is trying to find someone who wants this TV and no takers. Even if we deliver it. And it`s free!


----------



## Pappy

That's true, Mrs. Robinson. No one wants the older sets anymore because everything is digital and the old sets won't work without a optional box. We would like to replace this one with a smart TV but as long as it works we will keep it. It has beautiful sound and a great picture.


----------



## hollydolly

A corner of my kitchen..


----------



## Ken N Tx

Our TV Center..


----------



## Pappy

Love all these pictures. Hope we keep,them going. And, Ken, how many acres on your farm?


----------



## Ken N Tx

Pappy said:


> Love all these pictures. Hope we keep,them going. And, Ken, how many acres on your farm?


Just 4.3...


----------



## AZ Jim

Here's a little view into my rat hole...


----------



## AZ Jim

HollyDolly, You are a lucky girl.


----------



## Pappy

Nice AZ. U.S.Coast Guard hat. Did you serve in Guard?


----------



## SeaBreeze

Great pictures everybody, thanks for posting them!   Here's my Loki, guarding the safe in our den/computer room.


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks SB. We have tons of souvenirs from Uganda.

Love the house Holly!


----------



## hollydolly

AZ Jim said:


> HollyDolly, You are a lucky girl.


 a little luck perhaps AZ, but a lot of hard work to be able to afford that house too.. 


Thanks AS... 

Jim you have everything you need in that little snook..


----------



## Ken N Tx

My Computer Station..


----------



## Pappy

So that's where the " Little Bug" lives. Nice.


----------



## Ken N Tx

A room we hardly use...


----------



## AZ Jim

Pappy I did serve in the CG.  Mostly in the 11th district. Coast Guard Air for most of my active time.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Corner by my front door.


----------



## SeaBreeze

That looks like a nice bed Ken, can I come and visit for a week? layful:


----------



## AZ Jim

SeaBreeze said:


> Corner by my front door.



Looks like you have a guard cat on duty!!


----------



## Denise1952

SifuPhil said:


> A strange request, but okay ...
> 
> View attachment 12834




LOL, omg you kill me Phil, excellent!! Now go stand in it:lofl:


----------



## Denise1952

Ina said:


> Sifu, I'd like to see your desk area. :wave:



Oh boy, metoo Ina!!  I bet it's awe inspiring  'mon phil, show us your desk


----------



## Denise1952

SifuPhil said:


> Sure, sweetie! I had to do a quick clean-up before I had the picture taken ...
> 
> View attachment 12837



OMG, I'm so confused, where did I put my dingdongs??


----------



## Denise1952

It's wonderful to see people's homes/surroundings.  Also knowing the hard work it's taken for you all to earn your homes, raise your families etc  I don't have either, mostly by choice, some by misfortune.  I do have an upcoming "home" although I'll be renting, but I honestly prefer that at this stage of my life.  No mowing lawns anyway and if the toilet's plug I call the "on site" maintenance (don't even say it Phil, lol).

When I get settled, I'll show you a corner or two  I have big plans on decorating.  It will be mostly garage-sale mixed with "thrift-store chic", but if I run out of my own ideas, there's always Pinterest


----------



## NancyNGA

This is my 100 year old closet door before (and after) I took it off, squared it up, rehung and repainted it.


----------



## Denise1952

Wow, way nice job Nancy!!


----------



## Denise1952

hollydolly said:


> Nice pictures everyone..
> 
> 
> This is the 'Corner' of my house in Southern Spain... it's on a private gated community and this is the corner of the front of the house...


two places along with London, I would want to visit are Spain and Portugal  Lovely Holly!


----------



## Denise1952

Love the way you decorate Seabreeze, and that cabinet is so cool!!


----------



## Denise1952

AZ Jim said:


> Here's a little view into my rat hole...
> 
> View attachment 12857



I think these are so cool because then when we are posting, you know where you're sitting and slurping, LOL!!


----------



## Pappy

AZ Jim said:


> Pappy I did serve in the CG.  Mostly in the 11th district. Coast Guard Air for most of my active time.



I, sir, thank you for your service.:sentimental:


----------



## Pappy

May I present my, uh, shed, or store room or Fibber closet. Top of my list to clean out, one of these days.


----------



## AprilT

Nice spaces


----------



## Ameriscot




----------



## Rob

*My corner (when the Heffalumps and the Woozle aren't using it) ...*


----------



## Ken N Tx

Very nice....


----------



## hollydolly

Oooooh AS...the view from your conservatory and your bedroom??...is to die for...but doesn't it get windy there tho"? I know that stretch of water very well, glorious area ...is that a guest bedroom,  pleeease tell me it is.. because on my life I would never be able to keep a master bedroom as spotless as that... :lofl:


----------



## Pappy

Great pictures everyone. 
One of my favorite hangouts is our Florida room with our old furniture. Watch a lot of ball games on TV out here with a cold one.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Pappy said:


> Great pictures everyone.
> One of my favorite hangouts is our Florida room with our old furniture. Watch a lot of ball games on TV out here with a cold one.



Looking Good Pappy..


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Oooooh AS...the view from your conservatory and your bedroom??...is to die for...but doesn't it get windy there tho"? I know that stretch of water very well, glorious area ...is that a guest bedroom,  pleeease tell me it is.. because on my life I would never be able to keep a master bedroom as spotless as that... :lofl:



The top pic is the living room. The other is our bedroom - not for guests! LOL. This is actually a pic I took after hubby finished redecorating. We have one guestroom. 

Aye, it does get windy, especially in winter.


----------



## hollydolly

Well your hubby can come and decorate here if he likes AS...it all looks lovely.. 

Pappy...I want a den like yours....altho' perhaps a wee bit too close to the utility room LOL


----------



## Pappy

hollydolly said:


> Well your hubby can come and decorate here if he likes AS...it all looks lovely..
> 
> Pappy...I want a den like yours....altho' perhaps a wee bit too close to the utility room LOL



The picture doesn't show it but there is a door that shuts off the back rooms from the Florida room.


----------



## Baileejean

Here is a corner of my den after I painted and ripped up the horrible carpet and put down this ceramic tile. It would look even better if I had a "before" pic to show. This room was a disaster.


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Well your hubby can come and decorate here if he likes AS...it all looks lovely..
> 
> Pappy...I want a den like yours....altho' perhaps a wee bit too close to the utility room LOL



Thanks! Hubby is very handy around the house and saves us a bundle by doing most things himself. He gutted our kitchen 5 years ago and put in a new one without any help.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Computer station for Seniors...


----------



## hollydolly

The  storage corner in my dressing room..


----------



## ClassicRockr

Here is my Classic Rock and Motown wall. Pictures of Motown and Classic Rock artists and a Bandstand on a shelf. Bandstand includes set of drums (clock), Keyboard, two Lead guitar's (Les Paul and Strato Caster), Rhythm guitar and a Bass guitar. Sorry about the second picture, which is sideways. My computer is doing it this way, so.......

Here is the wall![URL="http://s16.photobucket.com/user/cowboylovestofish/media/IMG_0909-1.jpg.html"][IMG]http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b50/cowboylovestofish/IMG_0909-1.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## hollydolly

Nice CR...thanks for posting them..


----------



## SeaBreeze

So neat Hollydolly! Cool wall there CR!


----------



## Pappy

My hall of memories. Some very old pictures here and lots of memories.


----------



## hollydolly

Lovely to walk through all those memories every day pappy..


----------



## RadishRose

I've really enjoyed peeking into all your homes. I don't have any photos of mine at this time.


----------



## Pookie

*House Pics!*



Home in the snow...a few years ago.


----------



## RadishRose

Looks like a ranch, all on one floor,  great! Nice, level lot. The cats must be inside.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pookie

Part of kitchen. Going to be updating it soon!


----------



## Pookie

RadishRose said:


> Looks like a ranch, all on one floor,  great! Nice, level lot. The cats must be inside.  Thanks for sharing.



Yep! No steps! :triumphant:


----------



## applecruncher

> Part of kitchen. Going to be updating it soon!



Why? Looks fine to me.


----------



## SeaBreeze

We removed the big Blue Spruce in front of the door right after this picture was taken, so the front is more open now.  It's a 2 bedroom ranch with finished basement, small but perfect for the two of us.  The back yard is bigger.  An older thread with pictures of our homes. https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...-or-Space-in-Your-Home!?highlight=show+corner



Blizzard of March 2003


----------



## Shirley

Our blizzard of 2011


----------



## imp

Someone I know has a pic of my house in Colorado, but I cannot retrieve it just now. She is adept at doing weird and funny things to images, so maybe.......   

imp


----------



## imp

*My House in Colorado*

I was newly-single, again, graduated (finally)  from UNLV, took job in Canon City, CO. Rented a litttle house temporarily, while my Mother, who had moved to Vegas to keep me company, stayed behind to show house there for sale. The rental in CC turned out to be FILLED with scorpions! Bejeezus M how it scared me!

Bought a nice fairly new house when the Vegas abode sold. Here's one of very few pics I have.





Here's a shot farther away. In the one above, I was ready to leave for work at the gypsum wallboard plant, their new Plant Engineer. Below, the house viewed from across the street. It had a large, circular section in the middle having a see-through fireplace in the center, kitchen off to one side, living room opposite the fireplace, bedrooms and baths off to the right, like in another separate building, enclosed breezeway to the left, which connected with the garage. I bought it from the guy who built it, Roger Tyler, who had lived in it while completing work. My Mother loved it! So did my new girlfriend. Whole 'nother story there. This place  was judged by my co-workers at the plant as the most desirable home in Canon City. I bought it for $40,000, 1978. God, how I miss my past existence!!   imp


----------



## Warrigal

I think I might prefer the scorpions to the snow.

:dunno: or maybe not. It's a difficult choice.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Our place in Texas
.
Yes we do get snow!!


----------



## hollydolly

A little corner of my Garden...


----------



## hollydolly

Your place we've seen before ken and I would never tire of seeing it , it's soo lovely...


I've resurrected the old thread if you want to merge the 2 SB.. 


https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...Space-in-Your-Home!/page2?p=354205#post354205


----------



## Ken N Tx

New flooring in our living room and dining room..
.

.

.


----------



## hollydolly

That new floor looks really warm Ken is it Oak?


----------



## Ameriscot

Very nice flooring, Ken!  We wanted to put in wood floors in our living room back in 2010 when we were doing lots of redecorating and remodeling. Hubby first gutted the kitchen and put in a new one by himself.  Took 5 weeks.  And when he was done he was not anxious to spend a lot of time putting in living room floor.  So we went for wall to wall carpet instead.


----------



## Ken N Tx

hollydolly said:


> That new floor looks really warm Ken is it Oak?



It is laminate..



Ameriscot said:


> Very nice flooring, Ken!  We wanted to put in wood floors in our living room back in 2010 when we were doing lots of redecorating and remodeling. Hubby first gutted the kitchen and put in a new one by himself.  Took 5 weeks.  And when he was done he was not anxious to spend a lot of time putting in living room floor.  So we went for wall to wall carpet instead.



Thank you...We had carpet in the living area for 16 years!! Time for a change..


----------



## Pappy

A corner of our dining room.


----------



## Ameriscot

I have some pics of the house in this thread already, but here's one of a corner of the living room after we redecorated/remodeled:



A photo of our house that I edited to look like a pencil drawing - I replaced the house name with Home:



One of my faves that I've posted before:


----------



## hollydolly

Lovely Annie...your kitchen diner looks quite traditional and pretty...fits in with the house nicely..but as always that view is breathtaking...who could not wish for a view like that? 


I like the pencil drawing of the front of the house , I've done that a few times with different pictures, usually of family..


----------



## Ameriscot

Pappy said:


> A corner of our dining room.



Cosy looking room, Pappy.


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Lovely Annie...your kitchen diner looks quite traditional and pretty...fits in with the house nicely..but as always that view is breathtaking...who could not wish for a view like that?
> 
> 
> I like the pencil drawing of the front of the house , I've done that a few times with different pictures, usually of family..



Ta!  The only thing I'd really love to change about the house - which would be impossible - is a bigger kitchen so we could have table and chairs in there.  

I like to turn landscape/seascape pics into watercolours.


----------



## hollydolly

Can you not knock your dining room through into the kitchen...or is that dining area part of your living room?


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Can you not knock your dining room through into the kitchen...or is that dining area part of your living room?



The dining area is part of the living room.  We have talked about knocking the wall down but dismissed it.  And we couldn't extend it on the side as it would go into the driveway and block the garage access which is detached.  On the back side is our laundry/furnace/storage room.


----------



## Moonflight

A couple of pictures of the corner of my living room


----------



## hollydolly

Well we've learned something today...you hate literature moonflight..LOL..


----------



## applecruncher

Ken, nice flooring.

Never thought much about floors. Then a couple yrs ago bathroom and kitchen flooring was replaced. That, combined with new kitchen countertops made a huge difference!


----------



## hollydolly

It's amazing how much difference new flooring and new countertops can make AC I agree


----------



## imp

Warrigal said:


> I think I might prefer the scorpions to the snow.
> 
> :dunno: or maybe not. It's a difficult choice.



Warri, Colorado, much of it, is semi-arid, not quite deserty, but not anywhere near as wet as our Midwest. I imagine that explained the presence of scorpions. When I complained to the Landlady, she laughed, saying the "hogback" as she called the ridge west of town, was heavily infested with Tarantulas "big as a teacup"! It did snow, our altitude there was 5000 ft. Currently, here in Arizona, the County Seat, Kingman, 30 miles to the east, gets dusted with snow a bit almost every winter, it's 3500 ft. Our home is about 600 ft., which denies Mother Nature's "dishing out" anything more than plenty of wind, and hinted promise of rain, which most of the time results in disappointing amounts.

imp


----------



## hollydolly

My second home as many of you already know is on a private  gated community in Spain...this is my front door and front porch from inside the gates


----------



## hollydolly

This is a corner of the communal garden right outside my back terrace and in front of the pool...


----------



## applecruncher

Beautiful Holly.  Love the vegetation.
Hey! Need a housekeeper?  I'm expensive, take lots of breaks, but I'm loyal and don't eat much.  (wait...actually I do...) :grin:


----------



## hollydolly

Yeaaaah why not., you could eat drink, swim, flick a duster every other day...get paid a lot...flick another duster another day.. eat loads.., lie out by the pool or on the solarium...flick another duster ..... pack yer bags..c'mon over... :sunglass:


----------



## applecruncher

nthego:nthego:nthego:


----------



## hollydolly

LOL....hope you've booked first class...you gotta arrive in style... :hatoff:


----------



## Ina

Well my house was made of red pine logs, back in about 1870, so it is not as impressive on the outside, but the inside is another matter.


----------



## ndynt

The windows in your house are so beautiful, Annie.  How old is the house?  Your husband did a wonderful job on your kitchen restoration.  
Holly, are the pictures of your kitchen and dressing room in your house in Spain or UK?  Beautiful house and landscaping. 
Ina, amazing that your house is still standing.... I love it.  When was the last time you had to chink the logs?  Has it always been in your family?  
Ken, your farm is beautiful, as is your wife.
SB is that a painted fern on top of your armoire? It is wonderful. As is your guard cat.   The snow you can keep.
My picture is not very clear...and everything looks so small.  I built the bookcase/entertainment wall, all by myself, about 5 years ago.  Is 8 foot tall and 9 foot wide.  Could not find bamboo molding so molded my own.  Have doors for the middle areas...never put them up though.  The fireplace rocks I made from coquina, embedded with uncrushed sea shells.  Cannot see the painting well..is one of my monochromatic water colors.


----------



## imp

Really nice! Nice elliptical thing, too!   imp


----------



## fureverywhere

There that's better...from last year. Since then there is a purple bench that holds three pots and a big brass wind catcher. Oh and a lilac clipping that has rooted deep enough it should survive the winter. Oh and to the side behind the branches is a Buddha.


----------



## Ameriscot

Nona, our house is 1927. And hubby is multi-talented!  He also does the garden.


----------



## Ken N Tx

applecruncher said:


> Ken, nice flooring.
> 
> Never thought much about floors. Then a couple yrs ago bathroom and kitchen flooring was replaced. That, combined with new kitchen countertops made a huge difference!



The kitchen will probably be next for a redo..If and when we want to sell, we need to update the counter tops and cabinets and floor..Too much $$$ for right now!!!


----------



## hollydolly

*Nona *thank you for the compliment...the picture of the corner of my dressing room..and my kitchen are both in this house here.

The garden with the shed, is this house...and the white house with the landscaping is mi Casa  in Spain.. 


Ina I love your house, it's just sooo Rustic and pretty...but may I ask a question, with all that wood which btw is beautiful..do you have a lot of problems with insects..wood lice, termites etc? I'd be scared to have a wooden house in case that happened. 

Nona...wow your room must be HUGE to make a 9x8 feet bookcase look small....good for you tho' building that all by yourself !!


----------



## Ken N Tx

Ken N Tx said:


> The kitchen will probably be next for a redo..If and when we want to sell, we need to update the counter tops and cabinets and floor..Too much $$$ for right now!!! View attachment 22989



Here are pics of our kitchen. The wife feels like we should upgrade soon so she can enjoy the counter tops!! 
.

.


----------



## hollydolly

At the risk of being beaten up by you ken.:hide:..I have to say I agree with Mrs Ken....  it's all about counter tops and cupboard space in a kitchen dontchaknow?


----------



## Ken N Tx

hollydolly said:


> At the risk of being beaten up by you ken.:hide:..I have to say I agree with Mrs Ken....  it's all about counter tops and cupboard space in a kitchen dontchaknow?



The other day we were out shopping and I noticed some padded floor mats, I told her they would be nice for her "work station" (in front of the sink)!!! The doctor told me the swelling will go down in about a week!!


----------



## Ameriscot

Ken N Tx said:


> The other day we were out shopping and I noticed some padded floor mats, I told her they would be nice for her "work station" (in front of the sink)!!! The doctor told me the swelling will go down in about a week!!



Oops!  Agree about the countertops but I love the cupboards.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Ameriscot said:


> Oops!  Agree about the countertops but I love the cupboards.



Picture does not show marks from opening over the past 16 years!!


----------



## Ameriscot

Ken, so you need new cupboards as well?

Our hallway.  Yes, that's Abe.  Hubby wanted it there.


----------



## fureverywhere

I love that hallway! Abe too...my aunt has a similar staircase, family and travels photos going up the whole length.


----------



## ndynt

Ameriscot said:


> Nona, our house is 1927. And hubby is multi-talented!  He also does the garden.


That is when there were craftsman vs carpenters....that took great pride in the details.  Especially the wonderful millwork. I do not know what is more spectacular...the windows, your view or the grounds.   You are fortunate to have such a talented man, Annie


----------



## Ameriscot

ndynt said:


> That is when there were craftsman vs carpenters....that took great pride in the details.  Especially the wonderful millwork. I do not know what is more spectacular...the windows, your view or the grounds.   You are fortunate to have such a talented man, Annie



Grateful he is multi-talented.  Saves us a bundle.  Although putting in new windows was beyond his scope.  19 new windows back in 2010.  Except for one door all are the originals, and still has some of the original cornices, etc.  I would love to have seen this house when it was new - fireplaces in every room.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Yes, I believe we will have the cabinets refinished to the same stain..

Question ??? Why are all the door knobs so high overseas??


----------



## Ameriscot

Ken N Tx said:


> Yes, I believe we will have the cabinets refinished to the same stain..
> 
> Question ??? Why are all the door knobs so high overseas??
> View attachment 23042



The doors are painted, I used a small roller to them. Don't know why the knobs are so high. These doors are from 1927.


----------



## Ameriscot

Hubby says its the Golden Ratio. On our old doors it's about design and more pleasing to the eye. Knobs are about 2/3 of the way up while US doors are half.


----------



## Bullie76

Ameriscot said:


> I have some pics of the house in this thread already, but here's one of a corner of the living room after we redecorated/remodeled:
> 
> View attachment 22942
> 
> A photo of our house that I edited to look like a pencil drawing - I replaced the house name with Home:
> 
> View attachment 22943
> 
> One of my faves that I've posted before:
> 
> View attachment 22945



Wow, nice home with a million dollar view. 

I have a contract on a patio home I plan to move into in early December. Been living in my mom's old house, but the neighborhood has really gone in the crapper over the last several years. Just not a safe area. Planned to move at some point anyway, so decided to bite the bullet and make the move now. This home is on a golf course(my club) with a nice view. Will post more pictures later after I'm settled.


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks Bullie!  Looks like a nice size home you are buying.  Post more pics when you can.


----------



## Bullie76

Ameriscot said:


> Thanks Bullie!  Looks like a nice size home you are buying.  Post more pics when you can.



Will do. The windows you see upstairs is in the attic. Makes it look bigger, but good storage space. One could finish it out and add a bonus room, but I will never do that. The actual heated space is just under 1700 sq feet which is more than an old bachelor needs, but on the smaller size in the neighborhood. As you know, sometimes you have to buy more than you need in order to get the location you want.


----------



## Ameriscot

Bullie76 said:


> Will do. The windows you see upstairs is in the attic. Makes it look bigger, but good storage space. One could finish it out and add a bonus room, but I will never do that. The actual heated space is just under 1700 sq feet which is more than an old bachelor needs, but on the smaller size in the neighborhood. As you know, sometimes you have to buy more than you need in order to get the location you want.



Well, you won't feel cramped.   Our house is the right size for us but I would love a huge kitchen that we could put a big table in.  No way to extend it though.  I didn't choose this house but I love it and especially the location.  My husband bought it as a second home/future retirement home with his previous wife.  We have a big loft that could be turned into a dormer if we wanted, but where to put the stairs is the issue.  We use a pull down ladder to get into it now.  I'd have to lose my big linen cupboard to put stairs up to it.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Bullie76 said:


> Will do. The windows you see upstairs is in the attic. Makes it look bigger, but good storage space. One could finish it out and add a bonus room, but I will never do that. The actual heated space is just under 1700 sq feet which is more than an old bachelor needs, but on the smaller size in the neighborhood. As you know, sometimes you have to buy more than you need in order to get the location you want.



Nice....Our dormer windows are "live dormers" which means they can be seen from the lower level. The one on the left shines down to the foyer and the right down to the dining area.
.


----------



## Bullie76

Ken N Tx said:


> Nice....Our dormer windows are "live dormers" which means they can be seen from the lower level. The one on the left shines down to the foyer and the right down to the dining area.
> .
> View attachment 23586



Nice. I had a house like that once with natural light from a dormer. Brightens things up a bit.


----------



## Capt Lightning

The height of a door handle is usually about 36" from the ground.   Traditionally, when doors were made with a frame, the handle would be at the middle of the centre rail. This gave the best strength when you had to install a mortice lock or latch.  
 In the example you showed, the middle rail was fairly high and so was the handle.

I recently was in a big historic house where the door knobs were very low.  It seems that this was so that the butler would have to bow when opening the door for the Lord of the Manor!


----------



## Capt Lightning

Looking at some of the photos...   one thing I absolutely loathe is having a mirror in the bedroom - or at least one that can be seen from the bed.  

This is part of the Victorian extension (1896) to the house.  It is built from sandstone from two local quarries and is approx 27" thick.  We removed the original lime mortar,  insulated the wall, and covering that with insulating board.




The refurbished wall - now nice and warm...


----------



## Ameriscot

Capt Lightning said:


> The height of a door handle is usually about 36" from the ground.   Traditionally, when doors were made with a frame, the handle would be at the middle of the centre rail. This gave the best strength when you had to install a mortice lock or latch.
> In the example you showed, the middle rail was fairly high and so was the handle.
> 
> I recently was in a big historic house where the door knobs were very low.  It seems that this was so that the butler would have to bow when opening the door for the Lord of the Manor!



Our door handles are 50" from the floor.

And we chose mirrored doors for our built in wardrobe.  Makes the room look huge and bright.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Ameriscot, I really don't need reminding that I don't look my best first thing in the morning  .


----------



## Ameriscot

Capt Lightning said:


> Ameriscot, I really don't need reminding that I don't look my best first thing in the morning  .



I can't see myself in bed with the position of our mirror doors.  I have to get out of bed.  I'd say you still have to look in the mirror to shave, but maybe not?


----------



## tnthomas

Looking from the living room towards the dining room; seems like there are always some kind of animals in every one of the pictures we take...:shrug:


----------



## applecruncher

^^ aaawww, love the beard.


----------



## Linda

SeaBreeze said:


> That looks like a nice bed Ken, can I come and visit for a week? layful:


One minute and a big plastic garbage bag is all I'd need.


----------



## Linda

Here is where I am sometimes when I am on S.F.  Usually I'm at the bar between our kitchen and living room.  That is my Johnny Depp protecting me as I type.   My daughter gave him to me and that is a diorama she made for me and a photo of the sunset the day our son died.


----------



## hollydolly

Some lovely photos here... Cpt...your top landing looks very similar to mine..

Tnthomas...awwww sooo cute...what's his/her name? 

Ken...I've seen pictures of your house before...it always looks absolutely gorgeous...I'd love to own that house.. 

Linda now we can all imagine where you're sitting when you post on SF... 


Here's a corner of my livingroom in Spain...


----------



## Bluecheese50




----------



## Ken N Tx

Bluecheese50 said:


> View attachment 25699



You don't get many door knockers!!!


----------



## hollydolly

LOL..well that's definitely different ...what is that tiger made from...? how does the postie climb over it to get to your letterbox...


----------



## Bluecheese50

hollydolly said:


> LOL..well that's definitely different ...what is that tiger made from...? how does the postie climb over it to get to your letterbox...



It is a soft toy which looks pretty realistic from a distance. It is sitting on top of the wardrobe in my bedroom at present, I only put it outside very occasionally much to the delight of the small neighbourhood children!


----------



## hollydolly

awwwww...sounds like a great bit of fun for the little  kids they must love it


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

All of you have such nice homes. This is my living room. The plant,or should I say tree, came from my daughter's home in Florida. I know, you're not suppose to bring plants from place to place but I can't resist. This one was half dead and fit in a foam cup. It is now taking over my living room.Sort of like the movie, The Little Shop Of Horrors.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Beautiful Ruth, and I love the big plant, your green thumb is showing.


----------



## hollydolly

I love the beams Ruth!  I used to have a chaise longue in the same plaid and colour as your sofa...


----------



## Shalimar

Comfort and style in the same room. Beautiful. Ruth, I love it.


----------



## applecruncher

Very pretty, Ruth.  Good lighting for your plant.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

Funny you should mention the beams, hollydolly. They actually are styrofoam.  Pretty popular back in the day.The walls were a dark paneling that I painted. My son looks at all of it in horror. He said he feels like he is in a 70's time warp. I don't care,we are happy with it. I don't know what I would do with myself if I couldn't piddle around in my house. Seems like I always have a paint can sitting around or some project I want to do. The hubby is happy because he doesn't have to do it.lol


----------



## Linda

Ruth, I really like your living room.  It looks so cozy.   I love the colors in there too.  What a place to relax.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Not my house, but my summer house in the garden. A great place to enjoy a beer and watch the world go by..


----------



## Shalimar

Beautiful.


----------



## Stamper

My kitchen less than a week after moving into my MN home down the street from son. Went from 2500 sq ft to 820 square ft house. Had to give up the elegant home, furniture, & collectibles for comfort because of age & health... broke my heart but... that's life... or not.


----------



## Linda

Stamper, I think your place is pretty.  Probably easier to take care of than your big house too.


----------



## Karen99

Stamper, I agree with Linda.  Your new kitchen looks perfect..warm, inviting and cozy.  I totally understand the transition is not so easy sometimes...I love your ptetty teapot too


----------



## Babsinbloom65

This is our cozy Acadiana cottage with part of the view from our front porch.


----------



## Babsinbloom65

Our home is only about 600 square feet but it has everything we could ever need. Downsizing has been a blessing for sure.  Or kingsize headboard we made from an afghan our daughter crocheted for us.


----------



## Pappy

My Florida room or my almost man cave. I spend a lot of time reading out here. Nothing special, but comfortable.


----------



## Shalimar

Beautiful! I love the colour of the curtains, such an unexpected touch. Really add extra elegance to your bedroom. I also adore the outside of your cottage, and charming gate and yard. How much property do you have? That lawn is sizable.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Babsinbloom65 said:


> Our home is only about 600 square feet but it has everything we could ever need. Downsizing has been a blessing for sure.  Or kingsize headboard we made from an afghan our daughter crocheted for us.



Our home is smaller too Babs, 816 sq. ft. with basement.  Our king size bed takes up most of our little bedroom, but our house if perfect for the two of us.  Big back yard and open space behind makes us happy here.  Love your headboard, neat idea!


----------



## Shalimar

Pappy, I think your man cave is cool. I also like the whimsical touches.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Pappy said:


> My Florida room or my almost man cave. I spend a lot of time reading out here. Nothing special, but comfortable.



Cozy little man cave you have there Pappy!  I like the cute statues too underneath the air conditioner.


----------



## Shalimar

Babs, sorry I forgot to mention your name when I was raphsodising about your bedroom curtains and all the other lovely things about your home.


----------



## hollydolly

Cute house Babs, thanks for inviting us in...and pretty little garden too...very sweet.
:coolpics:

Pappy....there's a lotta men out there who  would fight you for that  man cave... :king:


----------



## Shalimar

Capt. I admire the clean wooden lines of your summer house. The view is spectacular.


----------



## Shalimar

Stamper, I like your kitchen very much. Love the wood, the warm colours. It has the feeling of a cozy home, not just a house.
It takes courage to change your accommodations so drastically, I hope that soon you will feel that you are truly "home."


----------



## Babsinbloom65

Shalimar said:


> Beautiful! I love the colour of the curtains, such an unexpected touch. Really add extra elegance to your bedroom. I also adore the outside of your cottage, and charming gate and yard. How much property do you have? That lawn is sizable.



Thanks Shalimar! The bed coverings and curtains was a work in progress as once we made the headboard, I had to find quilts and everything that would blend in with the colors on the headboard. The hardest part was finding the right shade of yellow. It finally all came together and we love it, and our daughter is thrilled we used the afghan she made us so that it is part of our lives daily. I would say the property is at least 3/4's of an acre...maybe a little more.


----------



## Babsinbloom65

My Honey's cozy spot in the livingroom and my favorite laundry closet.


----------



## Falcon

Ken,  Are those YOUR  Marlboros  on the kitchen table ?


----------



## Lon

​


This mornings unmade bed.


----------



## Ina

This is my bedroom, it's approximately 20X30.  With just me, I spend a lot of time in here.  My house is starting to echo.  Oh, and this old 1870 log cabin is made of red pine and cedar, so although it is solid wood there are no bugs or termites, not even roaches.


----------



## NancyNGA

What a beautiful, HUGE, bedroom, Ina!  I love it.


----------



## Shalimar

Oooooh magnificent bedroom Ina, I could live in it.


----------



## Shalimar

Ina, what is the writing on the door?


----------



## Shalimar

Cute place Falcon, the unmade bed made me smile, I haven't made mine yet. Lol.


----------



## Ina

Nancy, It is a big room.  The smallest bedroom is 15'X16'. I do love it, until it is time to wax all the wood in the house, even the walls.

Shali, the door holds the poem Desiderata by Max Ehrmann.  It is the code I try to live by.  My Granddaughter and I spent a couple of weeks putting the poem on my bedroom door just after her father was murdered in 1993.  It means a lot to both of us. She will turn 32 next April.


----------



## Ina

The birds came from an old drawing I did for her room when she was little, and the butterflies I painted on the door.


----------



## Shalimar

Thanks Ina, so beautiful, poignant also because of your son's death. I am so sorry you and your family had to endure such horror. Hugs.


----------



## Karen99

Very beautiful, Ina..room and door...


----------



## Ameriscot

Love the bedroom Ina!


----------



## Ken N Tx

Falcon said:


> Ken,  Are those YOUR  Marlboros  on the kitchen table ?



Swisher Sweets (little cigars)..
.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## NancyNGA

Beautiful room, RR.


----------



## Shalimar

Gorgeous Rose, sweet dog also.


----------



## SeaBreeze

So nice RadishRose, puppy has a good view!


----------



## Ken N Tx

SeaBreeze said:


> So nice RadishRose, puppy has a good view!



...I could not live with neighbors that close....


----------



## RadishRose

Thanks for your compliments, friends!


----------



## squatting dog

summer hangout.


----------



## squatting dog

winter hangout


----------



## Lon




----------



## Shalimar

Beautiful squatting dog. Lovely place, Lon.


----------



## Lon

How about the front door to my apartment.


----------



## Shalimar

Elegant Lon, especially the floral arrangement touch.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Nice pics SquattingDog, like the rainbow too!  Lon, neat cozy kitchen area and looks like a nice apartment building too!


----------



## hollydolly

Seabreeze started this thread 5 years ago... since then we've  lost some   and won many new  members who might be interested in showing us a corner of their home. Inside or out.....you can choose how large or small the photo will be...

here's a  reflection through the mirror of  a corner of my husbands' office, which I took just a few days ago...


----------



## charry

hollydolly said:


> Nice pictures everyone..
> 
> 
> This is the 'Corner' of my house in Southern Spain... it's on a private gated community and this is the corner of the front of the house...




Is That Nerja Holly ?

Looks abit like our villa we had there ! But ours was detached on its own ....


----------



## charry




----------



## charry

charry said:


> View attachment 154776


Outlook from our lounge ..last bungalow  in 2005


----------



## hollydolly

charry said:


> Is That Nerja Holly ?
> 
> Looks abit like our villa we had there ! But ours was detached on its own ....


No Charry, it's a tiny village south of Alicante...on the Costa Blanca


----------



## charry

Our view


----------



## charry

Our 3 last houses .......


----------



## Keesha

Here you go Seabreeze! Nice thread.
Kitchen 

Living room


Bedroom 

Backyard


----------



## needshave

Built in 1850, Gothic Revival.


----------



## Lewkat

The outside of my home.


----------



## Jules

@Ken N Tx Did your wife ever get her new kitchen?  You have a beautiful home.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

charry said:


> Our view
> 
> View attachment 154777


Is that a rape (sp?) field, @charry ?


----------



## Giantsfan1954

Buddy, the “watch cat” on his perch


----------



## charry

CinnamonSugar said:


> Is that a rape (sp?) field, @charry ?


Yes x


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> Is that a rape (sp?) field, @charry ?


Sorry don't mean to answer for Charry.. but we have the same surrounding our house..it's Rapeseed oil


----------



## SetWave

Fort Point under the majestic GGB


----------



## Sliverfox

Stumbled onto these pictures.

Nice that folks have posted pictures of their home & yards


----------



## Keesha

Here we have mustard fields that look the same. Not saying it’s not rape seed though.


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> Sorry don't mean to answer for Charry.. but we have the same surrounding our house..it's Rapeseed oil


Almost 50 years ago rapeseed was renamed to canola in Canada.  

It’s a member of the mustard family.


----------



## Keesha

And oddly enough there’s even slight differences in oats and other grains from UK and North America making it very confusing for celiacs


----------



## Keesha

I know.....annoying aren’t I?


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Almost 50 years ago rapeseed was renamed to canola in Canada.
> 
> It’s a member of the mustard family.


I know it's a member of the mustard family, in fact we call it Mustard Rape locally... I didn't know it was originally  Canola oil...tho'


----------



## Murrmurr

My living room. I learned something about my phone camera yesterday - the picture is taken a moment _after_ you hear the *click*. That's why I've been getting blurred images. This was taken before I realized that.


----------



## debodun

The dining room


----------



## win231




----------



## SetWave

Keesha said:


> Here we have mustard fields that look the same. Not saying it’s not rape seed though.
> View attachment 154819


The sudden appearance of mustard in the orchards has always been a beautiful sign of approaching spring here. Love it.


----------



## Pappy

I’ve always loved this thread. Hope it keeps going again. My Florida room. My chair is hidden, but it’s in the lower right.


----------



## squatting dog

@charry,  That first stone house... was it hard to heat?
I love that home.


----------



## katlupe

The living room area of my very small efficiency apartment.


----------



## hollydolly

Another corner of my garden...


----------



## Keesha

SetWave said:


> The sudden appearance of mustard in the orchards has always been a beautiful sign of approaching spring here. Love it.


I do also. Mustard fields, HollyHocks and wild snap dragons


----------



## Murrmurr

Collin's "room" - an alcove in my bedroom. He's fascinated with stars and a big fan of the song Baby Shark.


----------



## Murrmurr

Keesha said:


> I do also. Mustard fields, HollyHocks and wild snap dragons View attachment 154860View attachment 154861View attachment 154862


Snap Dragons are a favorite of mine.


----------



## Aunt Bea

The view from my perch.


This thread was a nice stroll down memory lane.


----------



## needshave

Keesha said:


> I do also. Mustard fields, HollyHocks and wild snap dragons View attachment 154860View attachment 154861View attachment 154862


Is the second picture Hollyhocks? I have never heard of that.


----------



## MrPants




----------



## Pappy

Our musical clock and the picture we won on our cruise:


----------



## Keesha

needshave said:


> Is the second picture Hollyhocks? I have never heard of that.


Yes they are. They are biennials meaning the main flower dies each year and the only way they come back is by self seeding. They can grow 4 or 5 feet tall.


----------



## Dana

Keesha said:


> Yes they are. They are biennials meaning the main flower dies each year and the only way they come back is by self seeding. They can grow 4 or 5 feet tall.


_Love hollyhocks...reminds me of my Aunt's garden in the Cotswolds, UK_


----------



## hollydolly

The far corner of my garden with the choisya, and next to the Shed...


----------



## Keesha

Dana said:


> _Love hollyhocks...reminds me of my Aunt's garden in the Cotswolds, UK_


For some reason the sight of Hollyhocks, give one a nostalgic feeling of past times like you just mentioned; ( fictional example )the hollyhocks that grew along the fence at my grandmothers cottage by the beach or the hollyhocks that grew along the south side of the barn at my Uncle Bobs farm. They often seem to take us back to happier, more magical times.


----------



## Keesha

Aunt Bea said:


> The view from my perch.
> View attachment 154933
> 
> This thread was a nice stroll down memory lane.


I especially love that carpet


----------



## charry

squatting dog said:


> @charry,  That first stone house... was it hard to heat?
> I love that home.





Yes it was very expensive to heat SDog........
We had Oil Heating ,
We always sat in the kitchen with the Aga , which was lovely and warm, and only used one of the lounges.....
This was in 1989, in Devon UK.....

My son took the house over in 1995, where he bought up His 5 children ,
It was sold 2 years Ago .........x


----------



## charry

CinnamonSugar said:


> Is that a rape (sp?) field, @charry ?


you have 2  replies cinnamon, hope that answers your question


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Home sweet apartment


----------



## JonDouglas

Here's a corner of our open room.


----------



## PamfromTx

A few favorite corners in our home.


----------



## katlupe

My kitchen.


----------



## Pappy

Just had these delivered about 10 am. Both motorized, and will help me get out of my chair.


----------



## katlupe

Pappy said:


> Just had these delivered about 10 am. Both motorized, and will help me get out of my chair.
> View attachment 162830


Really nice! Looks comfortable too.


----------



## Pappy

katlupe said:


> Really nice! Looks comfortable too.


Thanks katlipe. Had them two weeks now and we both love them.


----------



## Pappy

Cleaning and rearranging the Florida room. Humidifier set up and running.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

The back screened-in porch with fairy lights


----------



## Keesha

Corner of the sunroom.


----------



## Murrmurr

Pappy said:


> Cleaning and rearranging the Florida room. Humidifier set up and running.
> View attachment 166161


And, clearly, you're relaxing in it.


----------



## Marie5656

My collection of Mickey's


----------



## Murrmurr

win231 said:


>


Your corner is screaming for a futon, dude.


----------



## RadishRose

My kitchen


----------



## Pappy

Murrmurr said:


> And, clearly, you're relaxing in it.


Aha. Spotted my toes didn’t you Murrmurr?


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> My kitchen
> View attachment 166237
> 
> View attachment 166238


I love that little kettle.. RR.. so cute


----------



## katlupe

Pappy said:


> Cleaning and rearranging the Florida room. Humidifier set up and running.
> View attachment 166161View attachment 166162


I love your Dutch boy & girl! I have a set but smaller than those. I will find a picture of them. I am peeking into your laundry room too! Sometimes I really miss having my own laundry room, with a sink like yours.


----------



## katlupe

My Dutch boy and girl that my mother made in ceramics around 1958 or so.


----------



## Liberty

We like the new hallway rugs:


----------



## Pappy

katlupe said:


> I love your Dutch boy & girl! I have a set but smaller than those. I will find a picture of them. I am peeking into your laundry room too! Sometimes I really miss having my own laundry room, with a sink like yours.


Yes it is handy. The nice thing is we don’t have to have washer and dryer in the house because it’s so warm here. Attached beyond the laundry room is my shed.


----------



## hollydolly

Liberty said:


> We like the new hallway rugs:
> 
> View attachment 166270


Glorious Hallway.....


----------



## asp3

The art cabinet in our foyer.  (You can see the corner on the right had side of the image.)  Most of the art in and on the cabinet was done by my wife, but we have some other artwork from others as well such as the purse on top.


----------



## MarciKS

asp3 said:


> The art cabinet in our foyer.  (You can see the corner on the right had side of the image.)  Most of the art in and on the cabinet was done by my wife, but we have some other artwork from others as well such as the purse on top.
> 
> View attachment 166285


I like that long blue vase looking thing on top.


----------



## oldman

applecruncher said:


> nthego:nthego:nthego:
> 
> View attachment 22978


I don’t know how I ever missed seeing this picture. This is a very beautiful sight to my two eyes.


----------



## asp3

MarciKS said:


> I like that long blue vase looking thing on top.



She blew that in a class with a cane master from Italy.  They spent much of the week pulling cane and then blowing vessels incorporating the cane they made.  It's a pretty cool vase.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Well if you say so. This is a corner in my living room.


----------



## Keesha




----------



## Jules

@Keesha Is the lovely painting one of yours or are you exploring the local art stores?


----------



## Murrmurr

Keesha said:


> View attachment 171911


I want that ship.


----------



## Keesha

Jules said:


> @Keesha Is the lovely painting one of yours or are you exploring the local art stores?


No! The painting & the model sailboat we were gifted when we bought the house.
I do like the painting though. I’ve never painted a picture so big or in that type of style but I’d really like to explore it some.
Thank you.


----------



## Jules

Keesha said:


> The painting & the model sailboat we were gifted when we bought the house.


What a lovely gesture!


----------



## Keesha

Jules said:


> What a lovely gesture!


It is. The people here are as lovely as the scenery. Today I had stopped to take a few pictures of lupines at the side of the road and a man came out and asked me if I’d like some of them. It truly made my day. He was ready to cut some for me. Sweet!


----------



## hollydolly

Tiny corner of my office/dressing room ...my daughter aged 3...


----------



## JustBonee

apt. patio corner ..


----------



## hollydolly

Bonnie said:


> apt. patio corner ..
> View attachment 171912


I love that little balcony, it's so classy


----------



## JustBonee

hollydolly said:


> I love that little balcony, it's so classy


Aww thanks!


----------



## RadishRose

OneEyedDiva said:


> Well if you say so. This is a corner in my living room.
> 
> View attachment 166799


Very cozy!


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> Tiny corner of my office/dressing room ...my daughter aged 3...


Love that green!
(I have a lamp very similar but different color)


----------



## RadishRose

Murrmurr said:


> I want that ship.


Me too


----------



## PamfromTx

OneEyedDiva said:


> Well if you say so. This is a corner in my living room.
> 
> View attachment 166799


And what a beautiful corner it is.


----------



## Colleen

I'm not sure I have pics of the interior but here's a drone shot of the outside and I found a couple of the kitchen. It's a huge kitchen and hard 
to get the whole thing. If you look closely, that's a buffalo statue in the yard. His name is Bill 


.


----------



## RadishRose

Colleen said:


> I'm not sure I have pics of the interior but here's a drone shot of the outside and I found a couple of the kitchen. It's a huge kitchen and hard
> to get the whole thing. If you look closely, that's a buffalo statue in the yard. His name is Bill
> 
> 
> View attachment 171921View attachment 171922View attachment 171923.


Great kitchen! Hope you have help.


----------



## hollydolly

Colleen said:


> I'm not sure I have pics of the interior but here's a drone shot of the outside and I found a couple of the kitchen. It's a huge kitchen and hard
> to get the whole thing. If you look closely, that's a buffalo statue in the yard. His name is Bill


View attachment 171921View attachment 171922View attachment 171923. Is yours the corner plot ?...looks lovely.. you have my floor tiles in the kitchen ... ...that's certainly  showing us a 'corner' of your house...


----------



## Colleen

hollydolly said:


> View attachment 171921View attachment 171922View attachment 171923. Is yours the corner plot ?...looks lovely.. you have my floor tiles in the kitchen ... ...that's certainly showing us a 'corner' of your house...


Yes. It's 1/2 acre.


----------



## RubyK

@Colleen  ~ Love your kitchen. I wonder what you used to cover the front of your dishwasher. I'd like to do that to my DW.


----------



## Lewkat

Marley in the living room before it was renovated.


----------



## Colleen

RubyK said:


> @Colleen  ~ Love your kitchen. I wonder what you used to cover the front of your dishwasher. I'd like to do that to my DW.


It's a magnet that I change with the seasons.


----------



## Jules

Colleen said:


> It's a magnet that I change with the seasons.


Clever idea.


----------



## RubyK

Colleen said:


> It's a magnet that I change with the seasons.


Where did you get it?


----------



## PamfromTx

I change the decor around in a favorite space in kitchen and other areas.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Colleen said:


> I'm not sure I have pics of the interior but here's a drone shot of the outside and I found a couple of the kitchen. It's a huge kitchen and hard
> to get the whole thing. If you look closely, that's a buffalo statue in the yard. His name is Bill
> 
> 
> View attachment 171921View attachment 171922View attachment 171923.


Colleen that's quite a kitchen! Is that design on the dishwasher? I've never seen anthing like that.


----------



## PamfromTx

Colleen said:


> I'm not sure I have pics of the interior but here's a drone shot of the outside and I found a couple of the kitchen. It's a huge kitchen and hard
> to get the whole thing. If you look closely, that's a buffalo statue in the yard. His name is Bill
> 
> 
> View attachment 171921View attachment 171922View attachment 171923.


@Colleen That's a beautiful kitchen and it is so big.   Love it.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Here's another corner. This is in my bedroom right next to my walk in closet. That rocker was a present from my son and he assembled it. The orange carpet was removed years ago.


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> I change the decor around in a favorite space in kitchen.
> 
> View attachment 172124


you have an eye for interior design Pam....


----------



## mellowyellow

My summer front garden


----------



## mellowyellow

Back yard


----------



## Aunt Marg

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 172148
> Back yard


Mellow. The birds on your arbor, they are wild and just come and go as they please?

They are beautiful! Do you feed them? Can you pet them?


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> you have an eye for interior design Pam....


Ahhhhh, I don't think so, but thank you for being so kind, @hollydolly


----------



## mellowyellow

Aunt Marg said:


> Mellow. The birds on your arbor, they are wild and just come and go as they please?
> 
> They are beautiful! Do you feed them? Can you pet them?


No they are wild Aunt Marg and we don't feed them, they love to visit our chimney and pick the cresote on the inside of our chimney.  Hubby has a sling shot to keep them off it cause one fell down into the lounge room and flew around the room, leaving black soot everywhere.  Hubby put wire netting over the top of the chimney and over years time, they've destroyed it and he's too old to get back up there so has resorted to the sling shot.


----------



## PamfromTx

OneEyedDiva said:


> Here's another corner. This is in my bedroom right next to my walk in closet. That rocker was a present from my son and he assembled it. The orange carpet was removed years ago.
> 
> View attachment 172131


Lovely!!!


----------



## Aunt Marg

mellowyellow said:


> No they are wild Aunt Marg and we don't feed them, they love to visit our chimney and pick the cresote on the inside of our chimney.  Hubby has a sling shot to keep them off it cause one fell down into the lounge room and flew around the room, leaving black soot everywhere.


What about the option of securing the chimney opening with screen?

OMG, I can't imagine the mess you had on your hands!


----------



## PamfromTx

RubyK said:


> Where did you get it?


I have seen them on Amazon @RubyK ~


----------



## mellowyellow

mellowyellow said:


> No they are wild Aunt Marg and we don't feed them, they love to visit our chimney and pick the cresote on the inside of our chimney.  Hubby has a sling shot to keep them off it cause one fell down into the lounge room and flew around the room, leaving black soot everywhere.


This is the fireplace, a Jetmaster, we used wood for years until it got too expensive now we have air con.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

PamfromTx said:


> Lovely!!!


Thank you Pam!


----------



## Colleen

RubyK said:


> Where did you get it?


I believe I ordered it from Collections, Etc. catalog that comes to my house. You can get them at a lot of places. I'm sure Amazon has them. Just do a search for dishwasher magnets.


----------



## PamfromTx

Liberty said:


> We like the new hallway rugs:
> 
> View attachment 166270


Beautiful!  Love it all.


----------



## PamfromTx

*My favorite corner and of course, piece of furniture; a gift from hubby.  It was made in*
*San Miguel de Allende, **Mexico.  Camera is acting up and I don't know what is wrong with it; it's a fairly new camera.   This piece is massive and quite heavy.  *​


----------



## Keesha

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 172147
> My summer front garden





mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 172148
> Back yard


Your gardens are fabulous. Are the climbing flowers, roses? I’m on a small iPhone so can’t really tell.  Are there 2 climbing vines, one on each side that meets at the middle and how old is it? Do you prune it at all and if so when?  Also , are those rose trees too?


----------



## Keesha

PamfromTx said:


> *My favorite corner and of course, piece of furniture; a gift from hubby.  It was made in*
> *San Miguel de Allende, **Mexico.  Camera is acting up and I don't know what is wrong with it; it's a fairly new camera.   This piece is massive and quite heavy.  *​View attachment 172701


A stunning piece Pam. The craftsmanship is outstanding.


----------



## Jules

That‘s a beautiful piece of furniture, Pam.  Perfect for you blue pieces.


----------



## mellowyellow

Keesha said:


> Your gardens are fabulous. Are the climbing flowers, roses? I’m on a small iPhone so can’t really tell.  Are there 2 climbing vines, one on each side that meets at the middle and how old is it? Do you prune it at all and if so when?  Also , are those rose trees too?


Yes Keesha, they are called Pinky climbing rose (hey Pinky), one each side, they flower their heads off.  The one out the front is about 4 years old and the back one about 2 years.


----------



## Keesha

mellowyellow said:


> Yes Keesha, they are called Pinky climbing rose (hey Pinky), one each side, they flower their heads off.  The one out the front is about 4 years old and the back one about 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 172714


Wow. That is absolutely stunning. The smell must be intoxicating. I love flowering vines. My favourite flowering vines are clematis but I very much like roses too. You’ve clearly got a green thumb. Those stone columns look so classic beside them. Just beautiful. 
Thank you!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

PamfromTx said:


> *My favorite corner and of course, piece of furniture; a gift from hubby.  It was made in*
> *San Miguel de Allende, **Mexico.  Camera is acting up and I don't know what is wrong with it; it's a fairly new camera.   This piece is massive and quite heavy.  *​View attachment 172701


Pam this reminds me of a piece my mother had as part of her dining room set but hers may not have been as wide as yours. I can tell that's a good piece of furniture...nice.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

As many times as I've seen this thread, I'm just realizing it says "your home" before "a *corner *of your home".  My cousin drew the mural in the dining area from a photo in a decorating book I had that showed it as a side view. He used a special compass he made and I painted it using a tear drop shaped paint pad for the round parts. It had another color scheme (orange, green, beige) until I settled on this one.


----------



## Bella

Here's a corner!


----------



## hollydolly

Bella said:


> Here's a corner!


I love the wall sconce


----------



## hollydolly

Not a corner of the house, but a corner of my garden an hour and a half ago, after I topped the hedge under the Elder tree, to give more space for the bird feeders


----------



## Geezer Garage

http://imgur.com/uP0ssTJ




http://imgur.com/bv2Ivjq


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Had the print in the center reframed …. This is one side of my bedroom, window faces East 



incase you want a closer look at the prints


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> Had the print in the center reframed …. This is one side of my bedroom, window faces East
> 
> View attachment 226235
> 
> incase you want a closer look at the prints
> 
> View attachment 226236


OMG CS...you are sooo neat.... and tidy, such beautiful things...


----------



## hollydolly

This is a corner of my garden. I've just finished painting the fence for today... a little more to do another day, but I've had to come in because it's sooo hot, and my back is killing me... but at least most of it is done, just a little bit left to do...


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> OMG CS...you are sooo neat.... and tidy, such beautiful things...


@hollydolly don’t put me up on a neatness pedestal! Lol there’s a reason I only took a pic of that specific corner .  But I do enjoy classic beauty and try to fill my home with it


----------



## Gary O'

Show Us Your House or A Little Corner in Your Home!​
I'll key on the word 'corner'

Built and sold live edge furniture all winter
Wife sez *'when yer done, I'd like a corner curio'*

So, I built one (amongst a half dozen other pieces)

She's happy
therefore, I'm happy


----------



## Lewkat

This is the front of the house I live in.


----------



## hollydolly

Lewkat said:


> This is the front of the house I live in.
> View attachment 226256


even tho' it says 215 on the front of the building Lois... is your front door a different address ?


----------



## PamfromTx

CinnamonSugar said:


> Had the print in the center reframed …. This is one side of my bedroom, window faces East
> 
> View attachment 226235
> 
> incase you want a closer look at the prints
> 
> View attachment 226236


I love it all!!!   That print is awesome.  So is the lamp and the teacup!   And you have blue/white colors.   I want that little lamp.  lol


----------



## Kika

My reading corner in my living room....


----------



## Lewkat

hollydolly said:


> even tho' it says 215 on the front of the building Lois... is your front door a different address ?


No, Holly, I do have an apartment number, but there aren't that many here, so it isn't necessary to add it.  Some folks do have that on their mail, but I do not.


----------



## hollydolly

Lewkat said:


> No, Holly, I do have an apartment number, but there aren't that many here, so it isn't necessary to add it.  Some folks do have that on their mail, but I do not.


so in that case, does all your mail go into mailboxes or similar in the foyer ?


----------



## PamfromTx

A few 'corners'.


----------



## palides2021

hollydolly said:


> This is a corner of my garden. I've just finished painting the fence for today... a little more to do another day, but I've had to come in because it's sooo hot, and my back is killing me... but at least most of it is done, just a little bit left to do...


I love your garden, @hollydolly! Your love and attention are evident!


----------



## palides2021

Lewkat said:


> This is the front of the house I live in.
> View attachment 226256


Love this!


----------



## palides2021

mellowyellow said:


> Yes Keesha, they are called Pinky climbing rose (hey Pinky), one each side, they flower their heads off.  The one out the front is about 4 years old and the back one about 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 172714


These are so beautiful! I also loved the columns!


----------



## palides2021

I am enjoying going through all the photos! I love them all!


----------



## Murrmurr

Before marriage


After marriage


I really need to ask the lovely lady I married to show me how in the hello to focus this dad-gum camera!

Comparing the two, that corner hasn't actually changed as much as it feels like.


----------



## john19485

my room


----------



## Geezer Garage

Half of the main bedroom. Didn't want to make the bed don't you know.



http://imgur.com/1lrCOOV




http://imgur.com/mAZANMX




http://imgur.com/Pz8Okvd


----------



## caroln

My kitchen and part of the back garden.


----------



## Leann

Not a corner of my home but some photos of where I live. I never tire of the scenery.


----------



## unoriginalussername




----------



## Remy

@Gary O' That's absolutely beautiful. Your skills are stellar.


----------



## Remy

@hollydolly Your yard area is adorable. I'm sorry your back is hurting though.


----------



## hollydolly

Remy said:


> @hollydolly Your yard area is adorable. I'm sorry your back is hurting though.


thanks Remy..  my back unfortunately comes with the territory when I'm having to bend a lot, having an existing lower lumbar disc problem... It's fine today after I've rested it all day...


----------



## hollydolly

It's 9pm, the sun is starting to get a little low in the sky.. and the light through the blinds right next to my desk looked glorious, so I took this photo just 5 mins ago...


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> It's 9pm, the sun is starting to get a little low in the sky.. and the light through the blinds right next to my desk looked glorious, so I took this photo just 5 mins ago...


Funny how it appears to be cool.  Yes, I know it is sizzling.  My mother one time invested in a window unit that was just for those type of windows.  Dunno what ever happened to that unit.


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> Funny how it appears to be cool.  Yes, I know it is sizzling.  My mother one time invested in a window unit that was just for those type of windows.  Dunno what ever happened to that unit.


No it's wasn't sizzling today.. only 23 deg ( mid 70's ).. and the pic was just before the sun went down... pitch dark now


----------



## Shalimar

caroln said:


> My kitchen and part of the back garden.
> View attachment 226385 View attachment 226386


I love the hollowed out log planter.


----------



## Pappy

Our master bedroom right after my SIL and daughter installed our new floor. Forgot to close the closet door.


----------



## caroln

Shalimar said:


> I love the hollowed out log planter.


Thanks!  A dead tree fell at the back of our property after a storm and I thought it would be pretty to fill it up with dirt and plant some ferns,  etc. in it.  But the squirrels kept digging up the plants, so when I decided to get some landscaping done behind the house I had them carry the log to the new spot.  So far the squirrels have left it alone!


----------



## Jules

caroln said:


> Thanks!  A dead tree fell at the back of our property after a storm and I thought it would be pretty to fill it up with dirt and plant some ferns,  etc. in it.  But the squirrels kept digging up the plants, so when I decided to get some landscaping done behind the house I had them carry the log to the new spot.  So far the squirrels have left it alone!


Clever idea.  I was admiring it too and thinking you wouldn’t have to deal with weeds popping up.


----------



## caroln

What's nice too is that it was free!   Well, except for the plants, of course!


----------



## Ken N Tx

Our entertainment center.


----------



## Capt Lightning

I've altered the wine rack to hold a lot more bottles.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Always a good thing.



Capt Lightning said:


> I've altered the wine rack to hold a lot more bottles.


----------



## win231

I'm downsizing to reduce expenses.

My living room:






My Yacht:




My plane:


----------



## Capt Lightning

The stairs in my house (banister is from the modern (c 1896) extension. Intrigued as to how they bend or carve the curves on the wood.


----------



## mike4lorie

Looking out our front window


----------



## OneAmazedHuman

SeaBreeze said:


> Show us a little corner or space in your home, can be any room in the house.  Here's a little corner cabinet area in my kitchen, near the sink.  I had to move the fish back once we got the cat, he likes to go up there sometimes and nose around, he gets there via the curtain rod.
> 
> 
> View attachment 12807


----------



## OneAmazedHuman

> Totally fascinated by shadows. This is the afternoon sun creating patterns in my little living room.
> 
> 
> Pappy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our master bedroom right after my SIL and daughter installed our new floor. Forgot to close the closet door.
> 
> View attachment 226821
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell me how you can add a picture to your post? I can't seem to find a way. Thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## Pappy

Your photo above came out fine. And welcome to the forum.


----------



## Pappy

My hallway of ages. Mostly pictures of cars, parents, special times over the years and my time in Army.


----------



## DebraMae




----------



## RadishRose

DebraMae said:


> View attachment 231519


Love your room. So cozy and pretty!


----------



## DebraMae

RadishRose said:


> Love your room. So cozy and pretty!


Thank you.   I cannot figure out how to add text when I post a picture.


----------



## Alligatorob

Capt Lightning said:


> banister is from the modern (c 1896) extension


I like the picture and your stairs, however have to say calling something done in 1896 "modern" shows the differences in our worlds.  The oldest home in Utah dates to 1847, and anything earlier than 1900 is rare.
Oldest Homes in Utah​Our oldest buildings, Fort Buenaventura were built in 1846, the year before the Mormons got here, but little remains today.

Native Americans were here thousands of years earlier, of course.  However to my knowledge the only remaining "houses" are a few cliff dwellings, small ruins.
Ancestral Puebloan dwellings in Bears Ears Country​


----------



## RadishRose

DebraMae said:


> Thank you.   I cannot figure out how to add text when I post a picture.


Debra, after you post the pic, just place your cursor under your pic (enter key) and type. Or, before you post a pic, either way.

Then hit the Reply button. You can Delete and start again, or click Edit to make a correction. These are not available after a short time.


----------



## Alligatorob

A little cubbyhole I built in during renovation.  Left some of the old original adobe showing, had to lime wash it to stabilize, adobe is just pressed dirt...  Wife gets credit for the shells and decorations.


----------



## DebraMae

RadishRose said:


> Debra, after you post the pic, just place your cursor under your pic (enter key) and type. Or, before you post a pic, either way.
> 
> Then hit the Reply button. You can Delete and start again, or click Edit to make a correction. These are not available after a short time.


Thanks, I will try another picture somewhere tomorrow.  I kept hitting "enter" to go underneath it and nothing was happening.


----------



## RadishRose

DebraMae said:


> Thanks, I will try another picture somewhere tomorrow.  I kept hitting "enter" to go underneath it and nothing was happening.


Then just move your cursor with your mouse.


----------



## kburra

Our Home,garden keeps us busy.


----------



## Jules

Oh my gosh, @kburra   Your yards are beautiful.  It be a real joy to sit on your porch and look out over the valley and ocean.


----------



## kburra

Jules said:


> Oh my gosh, @kburra   Your yards are beautiful.  It be a real joy to sit on your porch and look out over the valley and ocean.


Thanks Jules, yes it is, and watching all the ship traffic too,and the sunsets are a joy to behold, thanks for the comment.


----------



## Blessed

So beautiful and peaceful. You live in paradise!


----------



## dseag2

My favorite corner is in the family room where I watch TV and sit on the couch with my 2 cats.  The leather sectional has so many claw marks that we have covers on the cushions, but I don't care.


----------



## Blessed

Leather is the best thing when you have pets and they are allowed on the furniture.  Mine know which furniture they are allowed on. The littles are always on the couch with me.  I keep nice soft throws for them to lie on or burrow in.


----------



## hollydolly

The  wooden shutter window on my Terrace at Mi Casa Spain.. the other side opens on the stairs in my livingroom


----------



## sch404

Nice place you've got here, Mr. Hansen! Is this your den? BTW, you got any more food around here? I already munched all your insects.


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## mike4lorie

My new workshop, which I need to fix up one of these days...


----------



## Pepper

I've shown this before but I think it was for another thread.


----------



## Right Now

This is my favorite space where I love to look each day!  Makes me smile...


----------



## Paco Dennis

This is our sunroom we built out of used siding door window panes we hauled of a home repair job. The blinds I saw in town in someone's trash pickup pile. It is a nice place for a little R & R.


----------



## Mizmo

My cozy reading corner.

The afghan I made with left over yarn from sweaters etc I made for grandkids when they were toddlers.. now age 27 and 32. 
Ahh how fast the time goes....


----------



## hollydolly

My  new autumn garland on the mantel...


----------



## mike4lorie

The other part of the workshop, which is the garage, looks into the main door to the main workshop... Trucks don't fit in the garage, so it's turning into more workshop...


----------



## Remy

@Mizmo Cozy corner and I love the afghan and colors in it.


----------



## Grampa Don

Here's a corner of my hobby room in the garage.  The radios aren't much use anymore.  The internet killed shortwave listening.  But, I keep them for old time sake.  I need to dust.






There's a comfy chair next to this and that's one of my kindles.


----------



## hollydolly

Grampa Don said:


> Here's a corner of my hobby room in the garage.  The radios aren't much use anymore.  The internet killed shortwave listening.  But, I keep them for old time sake.  I need to dust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a comfy chair next to this and that's one of my kindles.


Quentin Crisp famously said ''*There is no need to do any housework at all. After the first four years the dirt doesn't get any worse.'' *


----------



## bowmore

This is the corner above my desk. I moved these her from my curio cabinet


----------



## kimmer

> thought would show my brick home from 1800's Will show some rooms inside in other posts


----------



## timoc

*This *is my guest bedroom, though strangely, no-one ever stops for more than one night.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

The corner of my bedroom


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> The corner of my bedroom
> 
> View attachment 244599


Love that Mirror


----------



## CinnamonSugar

My now dust-free arrangement on the top of my tv armoire   Love candles !


----------



## CinnamonSugar

I’m enjoying my fireplace candles tonight


----------



## RadishRose

CinnamonSugar said:


> I’m enjoying my fireplace candles tonight
> 
> View attachment 246097


Cool idea putting a mirror behind them. I never saw that!


----------



## dobielvr

Right Now said:


> This is my favorite space where I love to look each day!  Makes me smile...
> View attachment 238828


Is that an outlet right below the tree that you have it plugged in to?


----------



## Right Now

dobielvr said:


> Is that an outlet right below the tree that you have it plugged in to?


@dobielvr , no, it's a small plastic holder for the two aa batteries that lights the tree when I press it!  Better than an outlet.


----------



## dobielvr

Right Now said:


> @dobielvr , no, it's a small plastic holder for the two aa batteries that lights the tree when I press it!  Better than an outlet.


Oh, I get it.  I like that idea better.


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## PamfromTx

SeaBreeze said:


> Show us a little corner or space in your home, can be any room in the house.  Here's a little corner cabinet area in my kitchen, near the sink.  I had to move the fish back once we got the cat, he likes to go up there sometimes and nose around, he gets there via the curtain rod.
> 
> 
> View attachment 12807


----------



## PamfromTx

Jackie22 said:


> Bella guarding the back yard from her recliner...
> 
> View attachment 12841


----------



## Jackie23

Lol......I don't know how many years ago that was posted, but back then you could copy and paste pictures and my dear little Bella has been gone many years, I still have those two recliners in my bedroom.
Thanks for posting, Pam.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Corner of my living room by the front door


----------



## Jamala

CinnamonSugar said:


> Corner of my living room by the front door
> 
> View attachment 246745


Love your arrangement!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Jamala said:


> Love your arrangement!


thanks, @Jamala


----------



## Mr. Ed

Front of house, notice woodstove chimney.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

A whole view of my living room with the new chairs in their place and the majestic palm in its corner


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> A whole view of my living room with the new chairs in their place and the majestic palm in its corner
> 
> View attachment 247024


how cosy that looks... just like a big Log Cabin...


----------



## Jamala

CinnamonSugar said:


> A whole view of my living room with the new chairs in their place and the majestic palm in its corner
> 
> View attachment 247024


Really lovely CinnamonSugar!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Jamala said:


> Really lovely CinnamonSugar!


Thanks, @Jamala


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> how cosy that looks... just like a big Log Cabin...


Thank you, @hollydolly   it’s cozy


----------



## Right Now

@CinnamonSugar , so inviting.  You must enjoy your home.


----------



## Jules

@CinnamonSugar, those chairs are perfect for your lovely room that you can now be in full time, if  you wish. It must feel good being a retiree and living at home.


----------



## PamfromTx

@CinnamonSugar   It looks so lived in and cozy.  Love the new chairs.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

@Jules @Right Now @PamfromTx   Thank you, Ladies, I've enjoyed immensely getting it back up to par and ready for visitors/ my own enjoyment =)


----------



## hollydolly

Is that a Vintage Radio on the Sofa end table ?


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

My new baby Betty napping on top of my recliner....


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> Is that a Vintage Radio on the Sofa end table ?


It's a radio/CD combination (just looks antique)


----------



## Pappy

Lots of college football games watched out here in my Florida room. My comfy recliner not in photo.


----------



## PamfromTx

Another favorite corner of our home.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

This was today’s clean/re-decorate project.  It’s a corner of my kitchen between the stove and the laundry room.  Found the mugs at a consignment store for very reasonable price.  Had the other stuff, just a matter of rearranging it.   Oh, and @hollydolly, the box next to the pitcher is a Sally Lunn Bath Bunn box from my visit to Bath; it’s the perfect size to store napkins


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> This was today’s clean/re-decorate project.  It’s a corner of my kitchen between the stove and the laundry room.  Found the mugs at a consignment store for very reasonable price.  Had the other stuff, just a matter of rearranging it.   Oh, and @hollydolly, the box next to the pitcher is a Sally Lunn Bath Bunn box from my visit to Bath; it’s the perfect size to store napkins
> 
> View attachment 248250


Love the pitcher.. I have several , I think they're so cute... Yes a  Sally Lunn Bun , very well known here ...for those who don't know, it's part bread, part bun and part cake

Such a cute tea corner...


----------



## PamfromTx

CinnamonSugar said:


> This was today’s clean/re-decorate project.  It’s a corner of my kitchen between the stove and the laundry room.  Found the mugs at a consignment store for very reasonable price.  Had the other stuff, just a matter of rearranging it.   Oh, and @hollydolly, the box next to the pitcher is a Sally Lunn Bath Bunn box from my visit to Bath; it’s the perfect size to store napkins
> 
> View attachment 248250


Cutest corner, @CinnamonSugar .  Awesome pitcher and I love the colorful cups/mugs.


----------



## PamfromTx

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 246108


I love that fish!!!


----------



## PamfromTx

Kika said:


> My reading corner in my living room....


Beautiful 'corner'.   Love the accent chair (especially the color).  All is beautiful.


----------



## PamfromTx

Gary O' said:


> Show Us Your House or A Little Corner in Your Home!​
> I'll key on the word 'corner'
> 
> Built and sold live edge furniture all winter
> Wife sez *'when yer done, I'd like a corner curio'*
> 
> So, I built one (amongst a half dozen other pieces)
> 
> She's happy
> therefore, I'm happy
> 
> View attachment 226245


I have been looking for a corner shelf for a year now and have failed to find one I like.  This is so perfect for my needs.  LOL


----------



## PamfromTx

Aunt Bea said:


> The view from my perch.
> View attachment 154933
> 
> This thread was a nice stroll down memory lane.


Lovely corner, @Aunt Bea     We miss you!


----------



## PamfromTx

win231 said:


>


Nice iron bars.  Lovely decor.


----------



## Owlivia

This photo is a few years old, I have moved the cds and added to them.  That space now holds small bottles of
paint.  This shelf is hanging above  a small bookcase where the printer, shredder, and assorted books and papers reside.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Blessed

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 250163View attachment 250164View attachment 250165View attachment 250166


Okay, It is officially time you start a decorating service, starting at my house!


----------



## PamfromTx

Blessed said:


> Okay, It is officially time you start a decorating service, starting at my house!


Thank you @Blessed.  Busy watching Jeopardy.


----------



## Myquest55

Typical "New Englander" style in Maine.  This is from 2020, after some new paint and I did the front door.
We live on the first floor - the guest room and ALL of my yarn and fabric is upstairs.  Looking forward to
updating the sun porch so I can sit and stitch with friends.


----------



## Teacher Terry

*This is my antique buffet that I love. I think it’s from the 30’s. Since my condo is small I have it in the living room with my tv on top. My little Maltese gets excited watching tv and unfortunately is scratching it. *


----------



## Blessed

Teacher Terry said:


> *This is my antique buffet that I love. I think it’s from the 30’s. Since my condo is small I have it in the living room with my tv on top. My little Maltese gets excited watching tv and unfortunately is scratching it. *


I love the buffet but must admit I love the pups even more!! The buffet can't give kisses and snuggles. LOL


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> I love the buffet but must admit I love the pups even more!! The buffet can't give kisses and snuggles. LOL


I wasn't going to mention the pooches  so she would think we had no interest in them.. and then we could send undercover  pooch kiss and hug  robbers over to her house..


----------



## Teacher Terry

*My babies are the most important thing in my life besides my real kids. The buffet cost 450 and another 800 to have it professionally painted and if a person had damaged it I would have killed them. My dogs not so much. *


----------



## gamboolman




----------



## PamfromTx

Even the closet that hides the washer and dryer has Frida Kahlo giving it some color.


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> Nice pictures everyone..
> 
> 
> This is the 'Corner' of my house in Southern Spain... it's on a private gated community and this is the corner of the front of the house...


Are you not allowed to travel there, yet?


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> Are you not allowed to travel there, yet?


yes I can travel there now.. but at this time of the year it's expensive for plane tickets.. and I can't stay at the house because we have tenants in so it would mean forking out for a hotel, another expense at Christmas time..


----------



## Been There

All the leaves are off the trees now. I should have taken the picture a few weeks ago.


----------



## Shalimar

Been There said:


> All the leaves are off the trees now. I should have taken the picture a few weeks ago.
> 
> View attachment 250354


What an elegant home. Beautifully proportionate.


----------



## Right Now

Absolutely beautiful home, @Been There , even without the leaves.


----------



## MickaC

PamfromTx said:


> Nice iron bars.  Lovely decor.


I LOVE your choice of colours Pam….nice and cheerful. .


----------



## PamfromTx

Myquest55 said:


> Typical "New Englander" style in Maine.  This is from 2020, after some new paint and I did the front door.
> We live on the first floor - the guest room and ALL of my yarn and fabric is upstairs.  Looking forward to
> updating the sun porch so I can sit and stitch with friends.



Love that door color !!!


----------



## Been There

Shalimar said:


> What an elegant home. Beautifully proportionate.


Shalimar:

That's a golf course behind my home. It's the 7th fairway. I thought I had a picture somewhere of my home after it had snowed, but I'll be darned if I can find it. This is what happens when you have too many pictures on your computer and you don't give them a name so you can locate them later.


----------



## Remy

I hear Teacher Terry on the furniture scratching. Here is a little corner of one of my dressers. Thanks Talia and Juniper who are innocently asleep on the bed right now.


----------



## Shalimar

Remy said:


> I hear Teacher Terry on the furniture scratching. Here is a little corner of one of my dressers. Thanks Talia and Juniper who are innocently asleep on the bed right now.
> 
> View attachment 251083


You can buy furniture retouch stuff. Not very expensive. I have covered scratches with a crayon like waxy substance, in almost exact shade. Add protective coat. Good for water stains also. My cat loves to claw furniture, and walls.


----------



## Remy

Shalimar said:


> You can buy furniture retouch stuff. Not very expensive. I have covered scratches with a crayon like waxy substance, in almost exact shade. Add protective coat. Good for water stains also. My cat loves to claw furniture, and walls.


Thanks for the idea. I'm still keeping the little crap heads. I guess they do this mostly by jumping off the furniture. They are good jumpers.


----------



## PamfromTx

MickaC said:


> I LOVE your choice of colours Pam….nice and cheerful. .


Thank you,  sweet @MickaC .


----------



## Pappy

Took some old drab photos down and redid this wall of the living room.


----------



## Nemo2

(Some of) our accumulated 'stuff'.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Murrmurr

Here's one of my favorite spots in our new digs. It's more like corners than a corner. This house is full of corners where you wouldn't expect corners. Anyway, whoo-boy, Michelle had a LOT of stuff in storage, so I pretty much let her decide what goes where. 



The odd stripe in front of the couch is where me and my sons left off installing the new flooring Meanwhile, a rug is covering the old black n white tiles. They're grimy, and a lot of them are cracked.


----------



## hollydolly

Frank..what room is that ?  I ask because I've never seen a downstairs toilet leading off a livingroom...  Is that the kitchen leading off to the right.. ?..  what about the black door is that into the hall ?  I'm so nosey..sorry...


----------



## dobielvr

Omg...I spy a Ouija board! 
Say it isn't so.


----------



## officerripley

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 252946View attachment 252948


Beautiful! I did something similar this year for Christmas which I'd never done before; I'm calling it my "tree farm", lol:


----------



## dobielvr

officerripley said:


> Beautiful! I did something similar this year for Christmas which I'd never done before; I'm calling it my "tree farm", lol:
> 
> View attachment 252959


I love all the silver going on in yours and Pam's photo..


----------



## officerripley

dobielvr said:


> I love all the silver going on in yours and Pam's photo..


Thanks! I almost bought off eBay a miniature tree of light lavender which I thought would like nice with the silver and white but talked myself out of it, lol.


----------



## Shalimar

Nemo2 said:


> View attachment 252540
> (Some of) our accumulated 'stuff'.


The table and chairs are fabulous.


----------



## Shalimar

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 252946View attachment 252948


Stunning.


----------



## Nemo2

Shalimar said:


> The table and chairs are fabulous.


Supposedly they're Duncan Phyfe......authentic or not I dunno.....


----------



## hollydolly

dobielvr said:


> Omg...I spy a Ouija board!
> Say it isn't so.


where ?.. I'm looking . can't see one...


----------



## Shalimar

Nemo2 said:


> Supposedly they're Duncan Phyfe......authentic or not I dunno.....View attachment 253001


Authentic, or otherwise, they are effortlessly elegant. The warm tones of the rug clinch the look.


----------



## squatting dog

My dining room table. (at the moment).


----------



## Shalimar

squatting dog said:


> My dining room table. (at the moment).
> 
> 
> View attachment 253011


Ohhhhh, beyond cool!


----------



## dobielvr

hollydolly said:


> where ?.. I'm looking . can't see one...


On the floor....to the right of the couch.


----------



## Shalimar

officerripley said:


> Beautiful! I did something similar this year for Christmas which I'd never done before; I'm calling it my "tree farm", lol:
> 
> View attachment 252959


I love the contrast of the cool tones metallic Xmas objects against the warm oak.


----------



## officerripley

Shalimar said:


> I love the contrast of the cool tones metallic Xmas objects against the warm oak.


Thanks! It's something I'm going to try to add to as the years go by.


----------



## Shalimar

officerripley said:


> Thanks! It's something I'm going to try to add to as the years go by.


You are most welcome, I think you should expand on this.


----------



## officerripley

Shalimar said:


> You are most welcome, I think you should expand on this.


You know, I think I'm going to keep it up all year and try to find seasonal trees for each season, kind of have me a little forest and maybe a few mini animals for it. (I just wish I could still drive so I could hit the thrift shops and yard sales but sometimes you can find nice, reasonable stuff on eBay or etsy.)


----------



## Warrigal

This is the house that has been our home for over 56 years. It is as unremarkable on the inside as it is outside. I love living here.


----------



## Shalimar

officerripley said:


> You know, I think I'm going to keep it up all year and try to find seasonal trees for each season, kind of have me a little forest and maybe a few mini animals for it. (I just wish I could still drive so I could hit the thrift shops and yard sales but sometimes you can find nice, reasonable stuff on eBay or etsy.)


What a marvellous idea! Please keep us up to date on your progress.


----------



## Gary O'

Show Us Your House or A Little Corner in Your Home!​
Up at the cabin, this corner got a lot of attention in winter



So did this one at mealtime


----------



## hearlady




----------



## hollydolly

The beginnings of my Christmas mantle decorations...







 took all that off again and tried this now..






 it's not how it's going to stay... it's just a work in progress. I've got the garland and string lights to put on the mantle yet.. and on the opposite side of the room I've hung the silver bells from the Chrome mirror..


----------



## Blessed

Love the ribbons with the ornaments hanging.  Never seen that before, very pretty!!


----------



## hearlady




----------



## Ken N Tx

Bradfords out front..


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## hollydolly

A corner of the spare bedroom


----------



## officerripley

hollydolly said:


> A corner of the spare bedroom


Love the door, so pretty!


----------



## hollydolly

officerripley said:


> Love the door, so pretty!


thank you,  I did that myself...


----------



## officerripley

hollydolly said:


> thank you,  I did that myself...


----------



## Ken N Tx

Ken N Tx said:


> Bradfords out front..
> View attachment 253414


And today the rain came!!


----------



## hollydolly

officerripley said:


>


thank you, people say that to me , but I don't think I am at all..really I don't... my husband always said I was useless at any craft thing except taking photos..


----------



## J-Kat

A corner of my living room.  The dog has claimed the ottoman as a nice napping place.


----------



## hollydolly

J-Kat said:


> A corner of my living room.  The dog has claimed the ottoman as a nice napping place.View attachment 254550


Lovely cosy corner..but is it me ?... I can't see a dog


----------



## PamfromTx

.


J-Kat said:


> A corner of my living room.  The dog has claimed the ottoman as a nice napping place.View attachment 254550


Beautiful!


----------



## J-Kat

She had jumped down when I took the picture.  Now she’s back -


----------



## Blessed

J-Kat said:


> She had jumped down when I took the picture.  Now she’s back -



Yes, I will take the dog, the chair and the throw!!


----------



## J-Kat

Blessed said:


> Yes, I will take the dog, the chair and the throw!!


You can have the chair and the throw but NOT my dog!


----------



## officerripley

officerripley said:


> Beautiful! I did something similar this year for Christmas which I'd never done before; I'm calling it my "tree farm", lol:
> 
> View attachment 252959



An update (I've added to this; I finally got the miniature cardinal I bought from an etsy.com seller--and tbh am disappointed with, sigh, hard to find small enough miniatures that look good and I never could find a polar bear small enough, oh well):





See the cardinal, it's not all that great:


----------



## Capt Lightning

A random pic taken in my lounge.  The fire surround and TV unit are ones I made myself using American white oak.


----------



## officerripley

Capt Lightning said:


> A random pic taken in my lounge.  The fire surround and TV unit are ones I made myself using American white oak.
> 
> View attachment 255609


Beautiful!


----------



## Remy

@Warrigal Your home looks wonderful.


----------



## Remy

@RadishRose Your fern looks beautiful. My first thought however is that my tabby would destroy it within minutes.


----------



## hollydolly

The fireplace  Festive decorations in the TV room...


----------



## Remy

@officerripley I'm sorry you were disappointed by the little cardinal. It's cute but I guess it's a little too big? Have you looked at felt or needle felted on Etsy?

Needle felted cardinal - Etsy


----------



## officerripley

Remy said:


> @officerripley I'm sorry you were disappointed by the little cardinal. It's cute but I guess it's a little too big? Have you looked at felt or needle felted on Etsy?
> 
> Needle felted cardinal - Etsy


Thanks, Remy, I did look on etsy--I misspoke above saying I got that cardinal from etsy; it was actually Amazon I got it from--and first time I looked didn't see any small enough but I looked again just now and think I've found one that's better, thanks for encouraging me to try etsy again. I guess it's hard to make something that small (1 to 2 inches) look realistic.


----------



## hollydolly

this is the only area where the snow is wearing away.. I say wearing away and not melting, because it's _not_ melting it's just getting worn down because I  walk on it the most back and forth to the bins lots of times a day .. and also I use the side gate to come in and out of the house in preference to the front door..


----------



## OneEyedDiva

This is our tea cabinet where we have a variety of teas, coffees and some of my vitamins. We have additional stashes in other cabinets, including this gift set given to me earlier this year.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Ok this is more a question than just a pic….  The area rug in my living room has the habit of “creeping” and regularly develops these ridges.   I have pulled, tugged, rotated  and weighed it down with furniture, all to no avail 

anyone else experience this and come up with a solution?


----------



## Nemo2

https://www.rugpadusa.com/articles/how-to-keep-rugs-from-sliding


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Nemo2 said:


> https://www.rugpadusa.com/articles/how-to-keep-rugs-from-sliding


I think most of these ideas are for hardwood floors/- I have wall-to-wall carpeting under my rug.  But thanks


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> I think most of these ideas are for hardwood floors/- I have wall-to-wall carpeting under my rug.  But thanks


there you go CS...

https://www.rugpadusa.com/articles/how-to-keep-rugs-from-slipping-on-carpet


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> there you go CS...
> 
> https://www.rugpadusa.com/articles/how-to-keep-rugs-from-slipping-on-carpet


Thanks, @hollydolly i will check these out


----------



## Pappy

Our hallway entrance from the Florida room into the main home.


----------



## TeeJay

*This is a recent photo of me at my keyboard ...

*


----------



## Nemo2

Pappy said:


> Our hallway entrance from the Florida room into the main home.
> 
> View attachment 259426View attachment 259427


The strategically placed mop in the first pic adds that artistic _je ne sais quoi.   _


----------



## TeeJay

Nemo2 said:


> The strategically placed mop in the first pic adds that artistic _je ne sais quoi.  _


*I agree Nemo2 ... the mop speaks to me. It seems to be saying, "I recently mopped this hallway floor, n' thought it would be fun to photo-bomb their otherwise perfect pic! Hee hee hee!" *


----------



## SeaBreeze

CinnamonSugar said:


> I think most of these ideas are for hardwood floors/- I have wall-to-wall carpeting under my rug.  But thanks


I have a carpeted room in the basement with a large throw rug over it.  It constantly has ripples or bumps and that room is hardly ever entered.  I don't think there's a realistic way to solve that issue, especially with the size of rug that you have.  Sorry, no help here.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

SeaBreeze said:


> I have a carpeted room in the basement with a large throw rug over it.  It constantly has ripples or bumps and that room is hardly ever entered.  I don't think there's a realistic way to solve that issue, especially with the size of rug that you have.  Sorry, no help here.


Well, @SeaBreeze et al I have a gentleman coming to clean the area rug tomorrow.  Maybe if we can get the places that consistently wrinkle/ripple flattened out, we can start from scratch… or not.  Glad to know I’m not the only one with this problem


----------



## SeaBreeze

CinnamonSugar said:


> Well, @SeaBreeze et al I have a gentleman coming to clean the area rug tomorrow.  Maybe if we can get the places that consistently wrinkle/ripple flattened out, we can start from scratch… or not.  Glad to know I’m not the only one with this problem


Good luck!  I think I used the double sided rug tape mentioned in Holly's link years ago, to no avail.....did not work, got rid of it.  Also, my area rug is a bit thicker than yours, didn't matter.


----------



## Gary O'

CinnamonSugar said:


> Ok this is more a question than just a pic…. The area rug in my living room has the habit of “creeping” and regularly develops these ridges. I have pulled, tugged, rotated and weighed it down with furniture, all to no avail
> 
> anyone else experience this and come up with a solution?


I tried the rug tape and other double-sided tapes
Not a fan

Carpet tacks or industrial staples does it for me


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> The fireplace  Festive decorations in the TV room...


Oh yes, the fireplace festive decorations. The ones that have taken decades to, mostly make, but some are bought, like the farting reindeer.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Gary O' said:


> I tried the rug tape and other double-sided tapes
> Not a fan
> 
> Carpet tacks or industrial staples does it for me


Hmmmm.  

able to remove them when you want to without damaging the carpet @Gary O' ?


----------



## dobielvr

,.,


----------



## Gary O'

CinnamonSugar said:


> Hmmmm.
> 
> able to remove them when you want to without damaging the carpet @Gary O' ?


Don't know......yet

An appropriate tool and patience would be recommended 

I'd use a lightweight puller


----------



## Blessed

CinnamonSugar said:


> I think most of these ideas are for hardwood floors/- I have wall-to-wall carpeting under my rug.  But thanks


I used to have this problem, putting an area rug over wall to wall carpeting.  I could not fix it, tried so many things.  When I had to replace the wall to wall carpet, I went with manufactured wood flooring.  Could not afford true wood flooring.  I love this stuff but it is twice  the work, I have to vacuum then mop the floor with a cleaner to get that shine.  I only put wall to wall in 3 of the bedrooms, the fourth, the big master I put in the manufactured wood.  I like the so called wood fake flooring but have decided if I ever have to replace it to go with the laminate that looks like wood and use area rugs. 

To replace wall to wall or the manufactured wood will be to expensive. I do have dogs that live in the house so I consider what will be durable and easy to clean.


----------



## Raddragn

one is the back Bedroom - my "junk" room and the other is the living room. Needless to say I'm a big time clutterer


----------



## dobielvr

I see a lot of musical instruments....are they yours? 
And other interesting items.


----------



## Raddragn

Yes they are mine,LOL. I'm a jack of all trades - Master of none as the saying goes.


----------



## Jean-Paul

Bonsoir à tous,
Views of courtyard in Paris 
La cuisine était prête à faire le jus d’orange...
The Kitchen was  ready to make fresh orange juice...


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Nemo2 said:


> The strategically placed mop in the first pic adds that artistic _je ne sais quoi.  _


LOL I didn't even notice the mop at first. @Pappy I see you have one of those grabber things too. Mine comes in handy sometimes...even though my "Tall Thing" (son) now lives with me.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

This is a section of our music studio, which my son calls his happy place. It's his sanctuary for sure and he spends hours upon hours in here working on music projects, even after he gets home from work. He took the top picture to post on Facebook, which I didn't know before I took the bottom photo.



@Pecos


----------



## TeeJay

*Wow! ... That is waaaaay  cool! *


----------



## MickaC

My treasures.


----------



## Shalimar

MickaC said:


> My treasures.View attachment 260032View attachment 260033View attachment 260034


Beautiful!


----------



## Remy

@MickaC That's lovely. I'd like to get a small china cabinet like that. I have one that's 40 years old but I need another. Cats and all.


----------



## RadishRose

Jean-Paul said:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> Views of courtyard in Paris
> La cuisine était prête à faire le jus d’orange...
> The Kitchen was  ready to make fresh orange juice...


I love the look of the building.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## officerripley

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 260625


Love those cabinets, that's one of the prettiest colors in the whole world IMO. And the pix up above the cabinets are beautiful too.


----------



## RadishRose

officerripley said:


> Love those cabinets, that's one of the prettiest colors in the whole world IMO. And the pix up above the cabinets are beautiful too.


Thank you @officerripley, you're very kind.


----------



## MickaC

My sewing corner has officially opened for business.
Going to be spending a lot of time here.
Feels good to get back to one of my most favourite joys.


----------



## MickaC

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 260625


Love your kitchen.


----------



## Liberty

*Gigi, surveying her kingdom.*


----------



## Shalimar

MickaC said:


> My sewing corner has officially opened for business.
> Going to be spending a lot of time here.
> Feels good to get back to one of my most favourite joys.View attachment 261598


Beautiful, and so serene. Your home pics all carry this air of serenity.


----------



## Shalimar

Liberty said:


> *Gigi, surveying her kingdom.*
> 
> View attachment 261600


Gorgeous cat, gorgeous furniture, gorgeous view!


----------



## Jules

@MickaC   Do you have a business?  Alterations? Or is this for quilting?


----------



## OneEyedDiva

TeeJay said:


> *Wow! ... That is waaaaay  cool! *


Thank you Tee Jay.


----------



## Jackie23

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 260625


RR, very nice kitchen, I have the same tile floor.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Shalimar said:


> Gorgeous cat, gorgeous furniture, gorgeous view!


My thoughts exactly… everything as it should be


----------



## RadishRose

Jackie23 said:


> RR, very nice kitchen, I have the same tile floor.


Thank you, Jackie.


----------



## MickaC

Jules said:


> @MickaC   Do you have a business?  Alterations? Or is this for quilting?


Sorry, Jules……I guess the way I worded my post, I made it sound like a business.
I used to custom sew, alterations, etc…..several years ago.
Can’t remember count on how many quilts I’ve made, all sewn by these machines…..but…..these machines are and can be set up for the quilting……but that part I have always done by hand, with needle and thread, and quilting frames.
So……
The only business I do on my machines are for me…..unless a friend talks me into something for them, I usually give in.
Sorry for the confusion, Jules.


----------



## Jamala

RadishRose said:


> Thank you @officerripley, you're very kind.


Me too...love the dark wood of your cabinets.


----------



## Jamala

Deleted by me


----------



## Jamala

MickaC said:


> My sewing corner has officially opened for business.
> Going to be spending a lot of time here.
> Feels good to get back to one of my most favourite joys.View attachment 261598


Now that's what I call the perfect sewing room


----------



## Marie5656

my apartment from when I was first moving in. Taken from living room. And me in the community room


----------



## MickaC

Shalimar said:


> Beautiful, and so serene. Your home pics all carry this air of serenity.


THANK YOU, Shalimar…...


----------



## MickaC

Jamala said:


> Now that's what I call the perfect sewing room


THANKS, Jamala……my sewing area has always been my favourite place in my house, and past houses. .


----------



## Shalimar

MickaC said:


> THANK YOU, Shalimar…...


You are very welcome. I think, perhaps, you may not be aware of the many positives you bring to this forum.


----------



## squatting dog

Even now, I still can't believe my house is gone. We put our body and soul into building it.


----------



## Blessed

squatting dog said:


> Even now, I still can't believe my house is gone. We put our body and soul into building it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 261689 View attachment 261690



Love it! Looks like it was spacious but so warm and cozy.  I would love to live in such a place.  So sad you lost it!!


----------



## Shalimar

squatting dog said:


> Even now, I still can't believe my house is gone. We put our body and soul into building it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 261689 View attachment 261690


What a beautiful home, the wood is gorgeous. How heartbreaking for you to lose it. Hugs.


----------



## Jean-Paul

More unusual pix....
Living room, ultraviolet, WWII B17 panel
building Entrance, in Paris
BON NOUVELLE ANNÉE 2023!


----------



## Liberty

Shalimar said:


> Gorgeous cat, gorgeous furniture, gorgeous view!


Thank you so much for the kind words.


----------

